
VMware Releases Dispatch, an Open Source Serverless Framework - el_duderino
https://blogs.vmware.com/opensource/2018/01/12/dispatch-project-open-source-serverless-framework/
======
tannhaeuser
_Defining “Serverless”

...

Serverless is the next evolution of application and system design and
deployment. Serverless applications are built upon functions—small code
artifacts, which are compact and specific to a discrete task.

Functions are stateless and must rely on additional services, such as
databases and object stores, to provide state. Functions are generally event-
driven, meaning there is an event bus which provides the interface to and from
a function execution. Because of these properties, functions are easily
scalable on demand by definition._

Options are always welcome, but this sounds like what was called "enterprise
service bus" a couple years ago, until the term fell out of fashion such that
even the original inventor of the term "ESB" in their product name (Sonic)
dumped it years ago.

Only that ESBs also were expected to have options for distributed
transactions, auth, and standardised APIs for service implementations such as
SCA (which "serverless" platforms don't seem to have).

